# How Many of you Groom your own dogs?



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

We previously were owned by a lab named Sadie....who other than baths and some nail clipping....really required no grooming.

Now we have Stella....a Schnoodle....who does need to be groomed. I bathe her...but we take her to get her clipped. 

How many of you groom your own dogs...and how do you learn to do it on your own? I would love to get some clippers and learn to do it myself.....but have no idea where to start????

Stella's got long hair.....that we have them trim, but we still keep her kind of shaggy......


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I groom my own dogs but I don't think that's what you had in mind...  Though I'm going to have to learn to trim ears soon...that should be fun...

We have a couple poodle owners here that groom their own dogs though...as well as some others whose dogs' coats need special care...good luck.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I goom my own. I won't pay that kind of money to do something that I could do myself.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I groom my two. I was showing Smudge for a while.. and pet groomers aren't appropriate. I'm currently not.. but I'll never pay someone to groom mine again since I can do it.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I groom both of my girls at home by myself. I learned how to do it from Dog Forums  Lots of Help from Gracco, Groovygroomer and others.. I didn't know at first how I wanted them cut.. so I just started experimenting until I got something I liked. I do their body and legs all one length, usually I use the 1/2" clipper comb over my blade, since I don't like them to be too short. I do their ears and face with sissors.. The ears were one of my big mistakes the first time I did Zoey.. I used the clippers on them and cut the hair all to one length.. it sure looked silly.. Now I leave her ears to grow long and just trim the bottoms to whatever shape I like. I do her tail the same way. Her paw pads get done with the clippers and the #30 blade.. I don't do the 'sanitary trim' on either of them as they have never had any issues with poo getting stuck back there.. Call me blessed  

I guess it really just takes a bunch of experimenting to learn how to get them to look how you want.

If you do decide to take the plunge and groom them at home, get a good clipper.. I had the Andis AGC 2 speed animal clippers recommended to me, and I love them! I got the clippers new off ebay with a #10 blade for $95, and then bought a #30 blade somewhere else for like $11 or something. The #10 blade cuts longer, and the #30 cuts shorter and closer to the skin.. making it easier to do paw pads and such.


EDIT: Oh yea, and I bought my clipper combs off of ebay too.. I got a pack of 8 that ranges from about 3/8" to 1 1/2" or something like that.


----------



## lshean (Jan 6, 2009)

I've groomed my Shih Tzu (Chelsea) since she was six months old. I also learned how to groom her with help from people on this forum.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I groom my own gal. I looked at several show breeder sites for grooming 'how-to' guides. They were very helpful.


----------



## Reina (Aug 26, 2009)

I groom my guy. He's a poodle x. I learned basically by trail and error. I've been doing it for three years now, and I think I've progressed a lot. Now I look back at his old pictures and wonder how I thought that looked good XD


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I do some at home, some at the groomer. Lately I've been doing it more myself.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I groom mine but then again they're so easy it really doesn't count.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I groom mine...partly.

I brush and bathe him. 

Take him in for flea dips and ears and nails and the occasional trim


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I groom my own dogs most of the time, but occasionally like taking Chloe in to have a pro do her, she always comes out so happy, soft, and smells great. Like for the dog show this weekend, I took her in Friday, and they did fantastic. I do Nell myself all the time.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I groom my dogs - have 3 Standard Poodles and a Shih Tzu. Some days I think I'm nuts. Other days I think I'm pretty smart saving all that money! lol I do enjoy it when I keep up, but, when I've been slaking, OMG, lots of work! I did Poodle preps this weekend (shaved FFT & sanitary, did ears and nails), so now it's just a bath, blow dry, and clip.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I groom Sadie myself. I learnt from How to guides and a friend of mine is a groomer and she gave me some pointers.

I haven't attempted to do Kina yet, she's too squirmy and I'm afraid that I might accidentally hurt her. I have done a sanitary shave on her with DH's help. I have trimmed the hairs around her eyes the other day. (She moved and now has a very short spot right next to her snout!! SIGH!!)

I have to say, since I splurged on a decent pair of hair clippers, it makes a big difference!!
I use to have a cheap pair that would over heat and I'd have to go over an area 3 times in order to cut right. That was so time consuming and extremely frustrating. Thank goodness Sadie is very patient!!


----------



## toybreedlover (Sep 14, 2009)

yup i groom both my dogs,toy poodle shanna and maltese sasha,,i even do my cat,shes mixed breed thick coat,just get her nails and matts out..but i did work in a pet grooming shop for 5 months,,my blades so need sharpening omg


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

Wow! Now I feel inspired!!!!!! I want to try it myself too....maybe it will be my "winter project" to learn how to groom her!

There is a place nearby that is a "do it yourself" wash and groom....where they rent you the clippers for $10...maybe I should practice there first?


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

FlamingoFan said:


> There is a place nearby that is a "do it yourself" wash and groom....where they rent you the clippers for $10...maybe I should practice there first?


Wow, I wish there was a place like that around here!!

Definately give it a try there first. That way you'll see if you like it or not.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I groom my dog, but I am also a professional groomer. I dont know about the shops in your area, but personally I have helped to teach people how to groom their pets by coming in and having some one on one time. Just remember it not as easy as it looks, but can most definetly be done. good luck


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

I do half and half. I will clip nails, bath and keep their faces trimmed with scissors ( i hate hair in their eyes), but the actually clipping i leave to the groomer. I have tried it before and i thought it was very hard especially with a dog that squirms a lot


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I groom my Shih Tzu, but not because I want to. I learned while working at grooming shops. Money is tight right now, so the only way my dog is getting groomed is if I do it. lol It's really hard for me because I have very shaky hands.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Absolutely (and in the past I have had Schnauzers and other breeds that get clipped). I have dog show experience, and a knack for it anyway. I wouldn't let a non-show groomer touch any Golden of mine. I do the paws and pasterns on the GSD and the paws, pasterns, ears, and tail tip on the Goldens (like is done in the breed ring). It's cheap and easy to learn to groom your dog. I know some people who pay to have dogs like Labs just bathed- which is fine if you have money to flush away, but most of us don't.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

My aussies get a bath when they are eather stinky or stained, stinky usually comes first.

Then I trim their feet pads trim the hairs between the toes, trim the our edges of the ears and remove any straggles, they get a full line brushing when I start to feel them blowing coat, and any mats behind the ears are first brushed out or if that doesn't work I take the thinningshears to them. then the hocks are fluffed up and shaped with a shears.

I learned from talking to people in my breed and also from well written "show" websites


----------



## js2jc (Sep 18, 2009)

This is only my second post and this site has already been quite helpful. I plan to groom my schnoodle (who I am getting tomorrow). She is 10wks old and white with poodle-like hair. I have been cutting hair though since I was 13. I also cut my golden in the summer due to the heat. I have clippers for my son, but they aren't that great, so I plan to get some better ones. I just don't have the money due to being disabled and on SSI. Definitely no extra money lying around. I think the most important thing is to be confident, so the dog feels you're in control. Every time I get a puppy, I handle every part of them as though it's an exam, in order to get them used to it. It makes vet visits ect. easy. I have always trimmed my dogs claws and paw fur cause I hate the mud and snow clumps that come in. I'll let you know what it's like grooming a schnoodle soon! Hope I'm not in over my head! Might be interesting. And - I say go for it.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

FlamingoFan said:


> How many of you groom your own dogs...and how do you learn to do it on your own? I would love to get some clippers and learn to do it myself.....but have no idea where to start????
> [/IMG]


*I used to take my dogs to a groomer but stopped for two reasons. One, I have had financial challenges for the last five or so years and can't afford it. Second, when I took my rescue dog for the first time they cut her ear really bad with the clippers and she needed stitches. When I went to the vet to pick her up she hid behind me, so afraid, and it just broke my heart.

I suppose I am fortunate as my dogs enjoy the grooming. They absolutely love being brushed and don't mind the clippers. In fact, my one aussie lies flat her back when I use the clippers which makes it so frustrating to try and groom all of her.  My other dog is quite sensitive to sounds (he hides when the air conditioning turns on) so it amazes me that the clippers don't bother him.*


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ty, What do you use a clippers for on an aussie? I groom mine all the time and have never needed a clippers.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, hubby and I do. But then again there's not much to grooming Labs. Bath, brush, clip nails...done


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Ty, What do you use a clippers for on an aussie? I groom mine all the time and have never needed a clippers.


*I am hoping we are talking about the same thing...the electric trimmer/clipper? It is specific for dog grooming. I have used scissors and it looks choppy so the electric shears gives the dogs a clean look. I want to get the Furminator when I can afford it. 

Tracey*


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ty_Tyler said:


> *I am hoping we are talking about the same thing...the electric trimmer/clipper? It is specific for dog grooming. I have used scissors and it looks choppy so the electric shears gives the dogs a clean look. I want to get the Furminator when I can afford it.
> 
> Tracey*


lol yep we are talking about the same thing, well I hope the clippers does good for you I'm fine with the shears(Scissors) and I have had no problems. I've actually never seen anyone at the Aussie shows I've been to ever use a clippers ether. I only wondered because if your other aussie doesn't like it it might help to just use the shears. there is a nice website on-line that goes over how to properly groom an aussie with only a few tools no electricity needed. I'll find it for you, you might want to try it on your other aussie.

http://www.sealevelaussies.com/groom/grooming.htm

There you go, just look thru the Grooming Aussies tab on the far left


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

Keechak said:


> lol yep we are talking about the same thing, well I hope the clippers does good for you I'm fine with the shears(Scissors) and I have had no problems. I've actually never seen anyone at the Aussie shows I've been to ever use a clippers ether. I only wondered because if your other aussie doesn't like it it might help to just use the shears. there is a nice website on-line that goes over how to properly groom an aussie with only a few tools no electricity needed. I'll find it for you, you might want to try it on your other aussie.
> 
> http://www.sealevelaussies.com/groom/grooming.htm
> 
> There you go, just look thru the Grooming Aussies tab on the far left


Thanks for the link. I guess I wasn't clear...my other aussie isn't bothered by the clippers which surprised me as he is so sensitive to sounds. One of best friends who volunteers for aussie rescue has a few aussies and uses the electric clippers. That is how I started using them.


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

Thanks to all of your support and good advice....I have been successfully giving Stella haircuts at home!!!!!!!! Yay! Saving LOTS of money and I'm starting to get the hang of it!!!!!

http://stellalind.wordpress.com/2009/10/06/another-first-for-stella-the-schnoodle/

Thanks so much for the help!!!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Once you get comfortable with the tools, it's often not as hard as people imagine. And of course, saving money is always a bonus! Plus you can customize their look however you want. =)


----------



## Pudlmom (Mar 25, 2009)

I've been grooming my poodles for the past 20 years. I hated having to leave my dog all day long at the groomer. I'm still using the same Golden A5, which speaks well for Oster. I dislike doing the feet the most!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I groom all our dogs. All 3 get paws trimmed, potty area trimmed, nails clipped.

In the summer Truffles gets a haircut basically with thinning shears and thinning shears to the ears too.

The other 2 don't need anything else other than a brushing and paws/potty area trimmed.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I self taught myself how to groom Mini Schnauzers the first time I did it was horrible the more I got into it I got better & better! I'm now a pro hehe


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

The nice thing about learning to groom, is that hair can grow back if you ever mess up. =)


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

You can see some of mine in my post today on the before and after thread.


----------



## solow (Nov 19, 2009)

bath groom and clip nails and fur ears the works have to admit not a whole lot of effort here not like they are Lhasa Apso or anything .


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I do. Though the only clipping is cleaning up his feet. I took him in to be groomed once, they gave him back looking exactly the same as when Im done with him. Why spend the money when I can do it myself? A little soap and water, towel off and blow dry...

Still naked after his latest bath...


----------

